# Mouse not herself..... HELP



## frankie92 (May 27, 2012)

Hi,

I was wandering if anyone could possibly help?
I have a female mouse around six months old and she is normally very active and running around but today when i came to feed the mice she was lying in the corner just on the sawdust and not moving alot. She can walk ok although she doesnt seem to want to. I had her out and where she normally runs everywhere she can get she just sat on my chest and didnt move.
I noticed that she is having a ripple affect across her stomach and sides but she lives in a cage with all females (as i have tripple checked they are female) so i cant see how she could be pregnant

If anyone could possibly offer advice i would be very grateful as really worried about her and no vets are open until tomorrow

Thanks

Frankie


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

when you say ripple effect do you mean laddered type of shape as in horizontal lines across the belly.Those are an indication of poor condition.The usual cause would be old age or illness.Not enough detail to surmise what illness.Hold the mouse to your ear and see if you can hear any noise that would indicate respiratory infection.


----------



## frankie92 (May 27, 2012)

Hi, 
Thanks for the reply it was as if she was having contractions but there is no way she can be preagnant. 
I gave her some antibiotics i had left from one of the other mice in the group who had an ear infection and she seems to be gettong better she is now running round the cage as normal and has had a little to eat so hopefully she is on the mend. I have spome to my vet who says to carry on with the antibiotics and to do this for a week and she should be ok.

Thanks for the reply again its great to know there is people out there who can help and be there when you need them thanks

Fran
x


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it's always a bit of a stab in the dark.Sounds promising after the antibiotics though.


----------

